
Microsoft's Software is Malware - wolfgke
https://www.gnu.org/proprietary/malware-microsoft.en.html
======
mediaserf
Apple page here: [https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/malware-
apple.html](https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/malware-apple.html)

------
gizi
The most vulnerable users are the ones who do not have a clue about
technology. Fortunately, most of them have moved on to phones and tablets,
mostly running Android. Windows is way less of an issue nowadays. This trend
places the burden squarely on Google, who may find themselves under pressure
from governments to carry spyware. It is also a question of more often getting
alternatives like cyanogenmod and/or replicant pre-installed on phones and
tablets. We also need more work done on reproducable/deterministic build, in
order to make sure that the system image is truly an unaltered build from the
sources at hand. Of course, there is also a pressing need for source-code
level inspection and verification, but that is not new either.

------
ocdtrekkie
There's some valid points here, definitely. I'm using Windows 10 on most PCs,
but not my main PC where I do most things, until Microsoft answers to their
telemetry concerns, or I select one of the many telemetry-blocking tools
currently out there.

But the FSF's usual warlike tone against anything not free software creeps in
here heavily, and sours the validity of the article.

------
maxharris
Really? This article comes from a deeply warped perspective, and here's why:

I have an elderly relative who just upgraded to Windows 10. As things stand
right now, she doesn't have any problems with her computer. She doesn't have
any problem with the fact that you have to upgrade periodically to enjoy new
features and better usability. The only reason I know about this at all is
because she brought it up at dinner, to remark about how easy it was to
install and how much better she likes over the last version. (As a perfectly
content Mac user, I didn't know what to say, aside from "that's great!")

When reading FSF/GNU agitprop, I can't help but imagine the disaster that
would follow if someone were to replace Windows with pure GNU software on her
computer (or OS X on mine). If malware is software that does you harm, GNU
software is malware for everyone that is happy with the non-GNU software
they've chosen.

------
adrianlmm
Microsoft's Software is to generic.

Does that include the MIT licenced software made by MS too, the Apache
licensed?

Like the extremist they are GNU are using absolutes.

------
serve_yay
No, no.

